# I Got Mail! :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys! Yep, I'm still on vacation lol..

Just got this photo today as an update from my petkeeper. It's my Godzilla with her keeper's son. Awww!!!

See you soon my beloved babies! 










So what're your babies up to?


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Snoozing on my belly while I watch Big Brother! We have a fantastic tv dynamic. 

ALSO. That creature is AWESOME.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha kinda makes you rethink about your belly, eh? Lol


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

All the more for Benny to snuggle with.  Hahaha


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

He probably feels like he's the king of the hill hahaha


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

He is, 100%. I upgraded a boyfriend to a hedgie and it was the best decision I ever made! Hahaha


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Wahahaha!!! At the very least you could ass wipe your hedgie without being too much of an ass unlike a real boyfriend hahahaha


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I still have to clean his messes and put up with a grumpy attitude..

But Benny is a better cuddler and doesn't speak. It's a huge win.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha! Yes, a non-verbal argument is always a win-win


----------

